# Zapi controllers being used in DIY mini loader project.



## dima (Dec 1, 2015)

Try this http://service.clarkmhc.com/downloads/Service/TMX/Laptop Programming/


----------



## markusb (Apr 9, 2016)

dima, you are awsome!
thanks alot man!


----------



## Reid_in_QC (Sep 5, 2017)

I love your loader project. Is the entire frame home-built or did you start with something else?

How much luck did you have reprogramming your SEM-2?

I'm working on a mower conversion project and am considering ZAPI SEM controller, among several options for Sepex drives. Knowing your experience with the SEM-2 would be helpful.

How has the upgrade to your loader progressed?

~ Reid
in Quebec, Canada


----------



## markusb (Apr 9, 2016)

Reid_in_QC said:


> I love your loader project. Is the entire frame home-built or did you start with something else?
> 
> How much luck did you have reprogramming your SEM-2?
> 
> ...


Thanks 
The frame on both machines are built from scrap. The old machine has a Peerless transaxle as drive train.
The new build has shortened volvo axles.

I managed to reprogram some of the functions in the controllers, but not all of them since it some Hyster FW in them.
The SEM controller is very nice to drive. It has very smooth acceleration and resolution, and regen brake is awsome.
I think you will be very satisfied using a Zapi SEM for your conversion.

Work in progress,
https://s19.postimg.org/yrvx61rer/20170923_120805.jpg


----------

